# AskAndy Middle East Tour



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll be in these cities soon if you'd like to meet up.

And in Dubai we have an official AskAndy event set up already with Knot Standard.

Uchisar and Avanos and Nevsehir, Turkey
Istanbul, Turkey
Mitilini (******), Greece
Ephesus (Kusadasi), Turkey
Jerusalem (Haifa), Israel
Luxor (Safaga), Egypt
Aqaba, Jordan
Salalah, Oman
Muscat, Oman
Dubai, U.A.E. - for the Knot Standard event


----------



## gurcagpoyraz (Oct 20, 2014)

what dates would you be in istanbul?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

gurcagpoyraz:

October 4 and 5.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Details for the get together at the Knot Standard showroom in Dubai

Oct. 24 (Saturday) Around 5 PM
Knot Standard
Downtown Dubai
530 B Saaha Offices
Souk Al Bahar, Dubai
United Arab Emirates


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Made it to Istanbul*

Evidently just in time for World War III

Incredibly slow internet in the hotel.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Did something today I swore I'd never do! We went up in a hot air balloon this morning in Cappadocia, Turkey. There were 150 balloons in the sky at the same time. I'll try to get the photos up.

Have internet now but still problems with my Hotmail -- see this post.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Long time since I've posted. We came back to Istanbul from Cappadocia, saw all the sites and then a stop on a Greek Island and on to Israel!

In Israel we had three days of tours scheduled and one day was cancelled due to the escalated violence. But we're left there, alive and are sailing toward the Suez Canal.

Next, stops in Egypt and Jordan and then past Somali. We just had a drill on what to do if we're attacked by pirates. Haven't seen anyone who looks like Johnny Depp yet, but I think our ship Captain resembles Tom Hanks!! ?


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Just saw this and also been thinking about how Istanbul rocks. Hope you got to enjoy dinner at the fish market - one of my most memorable dining experiences, seven species of fish
simply grilled and enjoyed sitting next to the water.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

LordSmoke:

Speaking of fish - we're near Luxor Egypt now and since we've been here before and seen the fabulous historical spots we're concentrating on the lesser! Went on ship in the Red Sea that has glass windows on the deck below the water to look at the Coral and thousands of fish!

They should have served chips on board! 

Next stop Jordan.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

^^^ i'm jealous! Enjoy and report! opcorn:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're now past Egypt in Jordan. We did Wadi Rum and also Petra the last time we were here so we got to do a visit around Aqaba today.

Some of the dress on the streets.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Andy said:


> We're now past Egypt in Jordan. We did Wadi Rum and also Petra the last time we were here so we got to do a visit around Aqaba today.


Lawrence: Aqaba is over there. It's only a matter of going.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

LordSmoke said:


> Lawrence: Aqaba is over there. It's only a matter of going.


Lord Smoke: I told Larry hello for you! :hi:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Made it to Oman, a beautiful country showing us what lots of oil money and a Sultan as head of government can do!! Very clean compared to Israel especially, Jordan and Egypt.

Now next door in UAE and Dubai. The glitziest city in the world! The tallest, biggest of everything in the world - buildings, shopping malls, everything! The cruise ends here but we're staying for several days more.

Went to my appointment with Knot Standard, even left a tour half way through it and the place was closed!! ?? We've been sending e-mails back and forth for months confirming the date and time!


----------

